
One Top Taxpayer Moved, and New Jersey Shuddered - mrjaeger
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/01/business/one-top-taxpayer-moved-and-new-jersey-shuddered.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=wide-thumb&module=mini-moth&region=top-stories-below&WT.nav=top-stories-below&_r=0
======
blue_dinner
If this is true, it proves that this rich individual was paying his fair share
in taxes.

